# Morgen Bench Vice Won't Tighten



## www2b (Sep 28, 2015)

I put this vice on my bench a few months ago and it worked fine. Now it won't tighten. It is the quick release vice. If I reach under and push that floating block to the right, it will tighten up. How is this supposed to work? I saw some pictures online one had a spring??? I don't remember this when I got my vice. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Could be that the "floating block" is still tight from being new. Try lubricating it with some light machine oil, or better yet, some graphite based or teflon based lubricant. It should loosen up with use and fall into place as it should.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

there is a floating gear sector underneath. when the handle is turned, the threads on the shaft are supposed to engage the threads on the gear sector. as the handle is turned, the sector slides into a locked position and allows tightening. 


you may have to take it apart to see what is not happening. the gear sectors are made of soft (brass) metal to allow wear. they are replaceable. but shouldn't wear out in months of use.


----------



## www2b (Sep 28, 2015)

TimPa said:


> there is a floating gear sector underneath. when the handle is turned, the threads on the shaft are supposed to engage the threads on the gear sector. as the handle is turned, the sector slides into a locked position and allows tightening.
> 
> 
> you may have to take it apart to see what is not happening. the gear sectors are made of soft (brass) metal to allow wear. they are replaceable. but shouldn't wear out in months of use.


I can tell from some pictures that the brass piece is in correctly. It just literally flops around on top of the shaft.


----------

